# Couples - Marriage Retreats?



## summer10

Has anyone tried any of this type of thing? I looked online today and they look great but pricey so would want to be sure it's a good one. Can't do the really high end stuff but something mid price and nice vacation spot would be good. Think my husband might respond better than he had to marriage counseling. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## emily93

I was wondering if you ended up finding one?


----------

